# Old Craftsman planer



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wanted y'all opinion on this item. During my search on Craigslist for a scroll saw, I found this guy selling an old Craftsman 6x12 craftsman planer. He want's three hundred for it. Says he has someone from out of state that is also interested in it, but doesn't know when he can make it down here. So it's mines if I want it. What do you all think. It looks might heavy duty for a small planer. Would be great to to clean up my excess paint on signs that I make. He says blades are still available for it. And I can test it when I come to pick it up.

Craftsman 6" Thickness Planer Model 103.1801, can plane up to a 12" wide board. 

In EXCELLENT working condition with sharp blades. 

Operating Manual is included

Powered by a 1 H.P. 110/220V Alliance Model C56H3660M motor 

Replacement blades are still available. 

Easy to adjust and maintain. 

Mounted on a Craftsman stand. 

I made the base with casters (2 locking swivel and 2 stationary). 26-1/4" Wide x 24" Deep

It is currently wired for 110 volt, 14.4 amp operation, but can be converted to 220 volt, 7.2 amp. 

It has a 7 ft. power cord. 

This machine is a real workhorse with a heavy cast iron planer body.

Manufactured for Sears by the Central Specialty Division of King-Seeley Corp. in Ypsilanti, Michigan (near Ann Arbor) in the late 40s or early 50s. 

King-Seeley guaranteed the machines this to be the highest quality. 

I hate to sell this, but I have to down-size my shop.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know that one Lee but I am familiar with another one they sold I am guessing a little later than that one. The one I am familiar with was a planer/molder that I think was made by Belsaw and it was a pretty good machine. You're getting back into the era when Sears sold some decent quality tools. If the price is right I would be willing to go for it. Some parts would be unavailable but knives and new bearings should be available still.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

An interesting piece of equipment for sure. Think about the lack of dust collection on this. Planers generate a lot of chips and it looks like they will be flying everywhere.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

It is a nice looking heavy duty machine for certain. However, if it were me, I would probably pass.

For the price listed, you are close to getting a good lunchbox planer that can run a 12-13" wide board in a single pass.

The big issue I see is that if you plane a board that is wider than 6", you are going to get a track in it. At best it will take some extra sanding to take it out, but could need a few passes with a smoothing plane and/or a card scraper to get it out.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I told him I am going to pass, at that price. He came down to 250. Think I'm going to get it. IF he will run it for me. I seen one operate on Youtube. I didn't realize (duhhh) that is didn't self feed. But I don't see that as a deal killer. All I'm going to use this thing for is to clean up the excess paint on my signs. Mostly, anyway.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

N'awlins77 said:


> I told him I am going to pass, at that price. He came down to 250. Think I'm going to get it. IF he will run it for me. I seen one operate on Youtube. I didn't realize (duhhh) that is didn't self feed. But I don't see that as a deal killer. All I'm going to use this thing for is to clean up the excess paint on my signs. Mostly, anyway.




It should work nicely for that application.


----------



## allindsay77 (Feb 15, 2019)

*New to the Alien Head*

I recently picked up an Alien Head Planer and was hoping for some advice. Mainly mine is missing the Hand Crank and the Table Lock Handles. the Table locks have been replaced with hex bolts, so that works for now but the Hand Crank is another matter. I think I can make one, looks like a piece of 1/2 rod with a flat ground on one end would work, maybe...???


----------

